# Molly developed curved spine today!?



## bassslayer32

So I came home from work this morning and checked on my fish. Somehow my dalmation molly developed a curved spine just today. What could cause this to happen so fast? I bought it about a month ago and it seemed to be doing just fine until today. I feed it (along with my other tropical and guppies) regular flake food and veggie flake food once a day. It is in a cycled planted tank, ammonia, nitirites, nitrates at zero, temp at 80. I haven't checked my pH in a little while, but it stays around 7.6ish. My tank has been doing awesome and seemed to be really balanced with the plants in there, the fish seem 'happy'. I observed it (I don't know if it is a he or she) pooping and it seemed normal, however I noticed it had a small stringy slimey thing attached to one end. It was very thin, kinda looked like mucus or something you might see floating around the tank on any given day or attached to one of my plants like opaque scum. There is nothing hanging out of the fish. The fish also appears to be eating normally, like a vacuum cleaner, always scavenging the bottom and plants for algae I presume. I could quarantine it, but the only other tank I have set up is a 3 gallon with a bunch of pond snails. I also have a bunch of pond snails in my regular tank. I also looked the molly over and do not see any other physical abnormalities to my untrained eye.

Any suggestions/comments/questions? I have grown quite fond of my other fish and would rather not lose them if it is a bacterial or parasite issue.


----------



## rtmaston

im not sure i have a guppie thats the same way.its been like that for a couple months.the water check fine.i even carried a sample of water to my fishstore a few time and let them check it.the water is always ok.i did not think it had anything to do with the water..i guess its just in the fish.its swim around fine and eat alright.


----------



## coralbandit

Just a possibility;molly got sucked by filter intake?I wouldn't think it would be able to get back off ,but if it did surely a cuved spine (scoliosis looking) could accure.Dillegently watch for any other symptoms(including even isolation) from any other fish, along with molly.Wish you luck,seems odd.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey

It could be an injury, but it also could be a genetic defect that has taken a while to form. Its hard to tell. And I would not worry about it too much. Probably nothing that you did. Just pay attention to if he continues to eat or not.


----------



## bassslayer32

Thanks for the replies. He/she is eating just fine and can still swim and move around pretty good for being in the shape of an 'S'. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------

